# advice for critical/film studies applicant for next semester/year



## jonnaveh (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum. I'm very thankful I've found it, there's so much useful advice in all of the discussion threads. 

I'm going to be graduating from SUNY Potsdam in may, with an undergrad B.A. in Contemporary History & Film Studies. You may be asking yourself, what kind of degree is that? Well it doesn't normally exist! It's a student initiated interdepartmental major, which deals with the history and communications/english departments at my school. Essentially because my school lacked a credible film studies program I had to create my own major to compensate (Potsdam only offers a film studies minor). Because there wasn't many film courses offered per semester, I created 3 film studies based independent studies my last 3 semesters here (Cold War Culture In Film, The New Hollywood Era, The Problematic 1970s). Perhaps my drive to learn more might make me stick out compared to other more formal film studies applicants. 

I've also taken a number of other film studies courses (that were not independent) including: Race & American Film History, Film and Fiction, Film Foundations (based around class/race/gender), Film Foundations (a different section, based around the history of American Film), Mass Media & Society, and a History Seminar in which i wrote about the differences between Hollywood's Vietnam War films. 

I'm hoping that although I do not have as good as a background in film studies as someone who has a regular B.A. in the subject, I'll still have a decent chance of getting into a film studies grad school program. I'll be applying for either next spring or next fall, not next semester, for a few reasons. First, i have to take the GRE's. Second, I feel I need to take some time to research the various schools and assemble a thorough application. Third, I need to do some research into job prospects if I do decide to proceed with a Masters in Film Studies. Ultimately my career goal is to teach film studies at the college level, and also do some writing and critiquing either on the side or split my time between that and teaching. 

I've been looking at some of the most reputable film schools, so far I'm interested in: Columbia, NYU, Buffalo, Boston, Ohio, Indiana, Chicago, Miami, UCLA, USC, Chapman, UC Santa Barbara. I'll have to whittle the choices down, look at the college's respective faculty, course offerings, requirements, etc. Right now I think Boston, Ohio, and Chapman are my top schools. Also, i saw an M.A.S. offering from Arizona State http://film.asu.edu/gradpopculture however it looks a bit shady, as it is all online, I don't know if anyone has done any research into that and their program's credibility. 

Anyway, what I'm asking is does anyone have any advice for me, on where I should apply, which schools has the best critical studies reputation (for an M.A.), what i should do in my downtime, how i should proceed with application preperation, etc. Any advice would be useful, and i would be incredibly indebted to anyone who offered. I've already learned so much lurking on the forum.


----------



## jonnaveh (May 13, 2010)

bump. i'd really appreciate some help/feedback/comments. i've read a lot on this board and there is a lot of knowledge and experience floating around. i'm graduating in a week, and plan on prepping for the GRE's then applications for grad school for critical film studies. in the time between studying, applying and then hopefully down the line, acceptance, i don't know what i should be doing.

please i would be greatly appreciate some advice.


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 14, 2010)

I've learnt so much just from this site, so I guess in the meantime just keep researching everything you can about the schools you're applying too. They're all so diverse, and there's a lot to learn. 

I am applying to AFI, UCLA, Chapman, USC & NYU....and possibly LMU. I'm dreading the GRE test so that's sorta stopping me from applying there. We'll see!

Do you know what your using for your visual submission yet?


----------



## Daniel Choi (May 14, 2010)

forgive and correct me if I'm wrong, but I think USC requires the GRE for this year.


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 15, 2010)

Based on the info below, I didn't think we had to write it since we're not listed...but I'll email them to make sure.  


Off the website:


Official Test Scores

GRE Scores:
Graduate applicants applying to the following programs must submit GRE scores for admission consideration:
Critical Studies M.A.
Critical Studies Ph.D.
Media Arts & Practices Ph.D

Notes:
The Graduate Management Admission Test or Law School Admission Test is not acceptable.

GRE scores may not be more than five years old at the time of application for admission.

The committee will not evaluate an application without GRE scores.
Scholarships and fellowships use the GRE as one criterion for selection.


----------



## Insearchof_ (May 15, 2010)

I don't think USC has updated their admissions website for the 2011 admission year. Based on what has been posted on this forum last year, it's seems as though they will require production and/or scriptwriting applicants to take the GRE. If you would like to know before it's posted, you should email the office. 

In terms of film studies, it's sound like you have a pretty decent plan. However, demanding on where you wish to teach in the future, you may want to obtain a Ph.D. Some schools prefer hiring professors with doctoral degrees.

Also, I think you should consider what types of courses, professors and research materials (i.e. film archives, books and dissertations) you'll have access to as a student.


----------



## jonnaveh (May 15, 2010)

i don't need a visual submission since i'm going for critical/film studies. i need a writing sample, and i haven't picked one out yet.. although i have a pretty good overview of vietnam war films i did for my history seminar.

i'm also dreading the GRE's. i might prep some applications for entrance into next spring's program to a few schools that don't require it. i believe nyu, columbia, chapman, ohio don't require it. i could be wrong though. i'll do more research when i graduate and am home in a week. i'd really like to go to boston, but that school definitly requires the GRE. therefore i'll have to start preparing when i'm home. 

to Insearchof_ i'll definitly be researching doctoral programs, although it's definitly secondary to a master's program as of now. i can't imagine i'll be too picky on where i want to work, but hell thats many years away. i'm more focused on getting an education first.


----------

